# audio test files



## Musicnoise (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking for a site to download free audio test signals - tones - sweep - etc. Somthing that someone has used and had good results with. Want to burn it use the signal from pc and burn cd for use with cdp and system.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There are sweeps and individual test tones in the "Downloads" page. Scroll down to "Calibrating using the Manual method".

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html


----------



## Musicnoise (Apr 5, 2009)

A nice selection of tones are avaiable on the download page. However, I am looking for sweeps across the audio spectrum - 20 to 20kHz.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You could try here also if what you need isn't in the shack forum.http://www.realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Musicnoise said:


> A nice selection of tones are avaiable on the download page. However, I am looking for sweeps across the audio spectrum - 20 to 20kHz.


What about DVE or AVIA discs??? ....I'm not sure if the THX optimizer has the test tones too :scratchhead:


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I downloaded a file called NCH Tone Generator. Its shareware (works for a month free) and allows you to generate constant tones of any frequency with a PC. It also allows you to generate sweeps. I believe you can also generate audio files with it.

Kyle


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Very handy here: http://binkster.net/extras.shtml#cd


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Have you tried room eq wizard? You wont be able to burn the sweeps but it can generate tones, sweeps, pink noise, etc. Just hook your computer up to your system with a mini to rca adapter and you are ready to go.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html


----------



## kovi (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks for the links


----------

